# Adding Satellite Tuner to stock head unit



## familyman (Jun 22, 2004)

Anyone out there added an XM tuner to their Spec V stock head unit? There is a sticker on the driver's side door jam that says the car is "pre-wired" for XM but I just had the head unit out and did not see an input for it. Any info about this would be appreciated. I don't want to replace the head unit with an XM ready aftermarket unit so please don't reply with suggestions to that regard.


----------



## Bumpin (Feb 18, 2003)

The thing is, when you get satellite radio, without having the HU ready for it, means your gonna get this big ugly adaptor piece thats gonna sit somewhere inside your car. If you have a nice little pocket for it, then handle it, but if not, thats where a new XM ready HU would be recommended. As far as having a wire ready for XM with the stock HU, I still think a whole separate piece would be needed, but then again i'm not too familiar with the stock SPEC V HU's.


----------



## familyman (Jun 22, 2004)

The stock head unit in my Spec V is XM ready. There is a "category" button on the face so I would not need the satellite receiver that you are talking about.

Is there anyone out there that has not replaced their CY620 head unit and added a satellite tuner to it?


----------

